# Creepy Doll Halloween Makeup Tutorial



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

Cool vid thanks for sharing!


----------



## Old Man Bakke (Oct 18, 2011)

That is very cool!


----------



## witchesandbats (Sep 29, 2003)

Thanks for sharing this video. Grandaughter wants to be a scarey doll this year!


----------

